# Dunhill Humidor - Humidity/Seasoning



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi All,

New to the forums and to a personal cigar collection in general.

I purchased an Alfred Dunhill White Spot Ascot Humidor yesterday that came with their Humidity Control System. I live in Alberta, Canada which has an extremely dry climate. The salesperson I purchased the humidor from was very knowledgeable and told me that the humidor I was buying has been pre-seasoned and should be ready to accept cigars (which coincidentally are arriving tomorrow from the Caribbean). Being a newbie to this arena, I bought a digital hygrometer to be able to confirm/monitor the humidity and temperature levels within the humidor.

I followed the directions for charging the humidification device (a bit liberally, I applied a bit too much distilled water, blotted the excess off the unit and then let it sit for 10 minutes to drain any excess as directed). Placed it in the unit (via magnet, attached to the lid) and let it sit overnight. The first time I checked the unit the humidity was around 32%. Four or five hours later the humidity was at 36%. This morning (eight hours later) it's at 37%. This leads me to a few questions:

1) Is the humidification happening at the proper pace, or is there something more I need to do?

2) If I do need to do something (such as seasoning) what is the correct method? I've done some research in this area and it seems as though the damp sponge on saucer would be preferred, as I'd like to stay away from wiping the wood. However, factoring in the humidity control system, are there any special considerations?

3) If I just need to be patient and let the process occur, what is the best method to store the cigars coming to me properly in the meantime?

Any suggestions/insight is greatly appreciated!

Best Regards
Brad


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

First, let me say that is a beautiful humidor ... congratulations!

IMHO #3 ... I am a bit confused though that they proclaim that the unit is pre-seasoned and your hygrometer is reading 32%. To me, that is conflicting information.

I'm sure others will weigh in but I'd take all precautions with regards to this beauty and use *four* 84% Rh Boveda Seasoning packets. I always recommend Boveda for seasoning, not because I sell them, but because their results are perfect, every time, if your humidor has a functioning seal, as I'm sure it does since it is a Dunhill.

Use them for 14 days. Yes, it is a long time, but you just spent some quality cash on a quality humidor. Take all precautions to not destroy it.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Please take some pictures of your humidor in its setting so we can enjoy it too ... open the lid and show us your stash as well!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The way you're seasoning it may take a couple weeks. .if I were I'd get some Tupperware to store the sticks you have coming in the mail. .go to the place you bought the humidor, tell them what the problem is and how you're resolving it and that you need a couple 65rh boveda packs for your Tupperware. . If there a stand up business they should give you the boveda packs for your trouble. Since it's there fault you need them. The humidor may have been seasoned, but when?


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated!

I'd asked about the Boveda packets at the shop yesterday but was talked out of them (I was told they were unnecessary). With regard to your comment about using the packets to allow for slow humidification, should I remove the humidity control system currently in the humidor while the Boveda packets are in it, or add the packets and let them and the device work in tandem? Lastly, do you have any tips on how I can store the cubans I have arriving tomorrow while I wait for the seasoning process to complete?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Holy Crap ... is THIS what you bought???

Alfred Dunhill White Spot Ascot Humidor


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

That's the one.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

As for storing your Cubans ... the greatest humidor in the world is a quality, air-tight Tupperware container with 69% Rh 2-Way Humidity Control Pack, Large 60 g. The reason I say 69% instead of 72% is that when four of the packets are in an actual humidor you can expect a 3% lower reading. I do not recommend storing cigars above 70% as I've seen customers come into the store with white mold, their hygrometers were reading 72% actual or higher. If you notice, a Caliber IV Golden Bezel hygrometer places the green range from 65% to 72%. What two numbers are in the middle ... 68 and 69% ... which is why Boveda offers the 69%. 

Tupperware has an absolute PERFECT seal ... no percentage drop ... so from them 69% is 69% ... guaranteed.

As to the humidity control system, I'd remove it and for the first 14 days treat your humidor as if they shipped it to you without seasoning. This approach cannot hurt ... mixing the two may cause them to "fight" with each other. It is best to remove all doubt with regards to this.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Geez..considering that costs more than my first car. .you may want to take it to them and have it seasoned. .they said they did it in the first place so it shouldn't be a problem. I wouldn't take the chance of screwing it up.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

BInAB said:


> That's the one.


Nicely done ... I just _*love*_ it when someone realizes that they should have at least one furniture grade humidor that is very, very well made.

Congrats!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I also agree with UBC03 ... assuming you purchased the box at a local retail shop ... paying what you did and then being forced to humidify it yourself, when they claimed it was already pre-seasoned, which is a _*major*_ selling feature (for mine anyway), go back to the store and raise no small amount of Hell.


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Guys, thanks for the great insights. Looks like I came to the right place 

I completely agree with both of you, I would love to have the shop do it, especially considering it's my first foray. The problem is I didn't buy local (the cigar shops where I live don't stock high-quality humidors, and I wanted to do it right). I think UBC03 hit the nail on the head earlier - it probably came to the shop pre-seasoned but who knows when that was.

At this point I'm leaning toward using the Boveda packets as you guys have suggested and removing the humidity control system during this process. After I remove the humidity control system, should I store it in an airtight container during the seasoning process, and just confirm it's full prior to reinstalling it?

Further should the cigars be kept in the dress box when placing in the Tupperware, or removed? Also, any thoughts as to packet placement? Apologies for all the questions guys, and thanks for the help!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You can do whatever with the humidifier. Just make sure is charged when it goes back into your box. If it's floral foam I wouldn't use it. Just stick with boveda packs. . You can lay them on your sticks with no worries. As for the boxes. If it comes wrapped, unwrap it leave the lid open a bit and put your packs in your Tupperware. Maybe one in the box if they start getting dry. But that shouldn't be necessary. Boveda makes a seasoning pack also. Incase you're worried about spilling water in your box. I know I would be.


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

How about suitable stand-ins for Tupperware? I don't have any of that, and IIRC you can't buy it from stores. Would a large previously unused Ziplock Bag do the job just as well?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

A gallon sized Ziplock bag with your stogies and one 69% or 65% Boveda packet will work for you forever. I currently store my kid's sticks like that, have done so for months, since I do not wish to go to the expense of keeping both of their humidors humidified.

Meet The Dragon ... I made only two, one for each child ... I create images from walnut burl ... this one was exceptional.

Note there are three "beings" ... at the top is the face of a boa constrictor staring at you, the middle is the face of, well, a dragon (at the risk of exposing the fact I'm a sci-fi addict, it appears to me to be the face of Ambassador G'Kar from Narn (ha, ha) ... at the bottom is the face of an alien ... the bottom of the dragon's jaw makes up the head plate of the "Predator". Notice the crab-like jaws at the very bottom. Just like this, each and everyone I produce are unique ... in every sense of the word.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

WinsorHumidors said:


> A gallon sized Ziplock bag with your stogies and one 69% or 65% Boveda packet will work for you forever. I currently store my kid's sticks like that, have done so for months, since I do not wish to go to the expense of keeping both of their humidors humidified.
> 
> Meet The Dragon ... I made only two, one for each child ... I create images from walnut burl ... this one was exceptional.
> 
> Note there are three "beings" ... at the top is the face of a boa constrictor staring at you, the middle is the face of, well, a dragon (at the risk of exposing the fact I'm a sci-fi addict, it appears to me to be the face of Ambassador G'Kar from Narn (ha, ha) ... at the bottom is the face of an alien ... the bottom of the dragon's jaw makes up the head plate of the "Predator". Notice the crab-like jaws at the very bottom. Just like this, each and everyone I produce are unique ... in every sense of the word.


Windsor, Iv'e been looking at your work and it's fantastic, I certainly have a new outllook on veneer, thanks


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@JDom58 ... I hold our opinion in high regard ... thank you as well and you are welcome.


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Impressive work Winsor! Looks like a very nice unit.

So I followed the suggestions provided, went and bought four 84% boveda seasoning packs, placed them in the humidor arranged around the bottom, removed the humidity control system, left the cedar dividers in, and closed the lid. My removal date would put me at March 11, which is one day shy of my return date from holidays. Is this a problem, or will an extra day or two on those packs not hurt? Or, considering the dry climate I live in, would I be better served to rotate in a new set of 84% packs prior to leaving on holidays? The result being not having to worry about the packs burning out, but ending up with a 15-16 day seasoning process at 84% humidity. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Leave them in ... everything will be fine when you return. I can't wait to see it populated ... now _*I*_ have to wait 15 days!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My head is almost imploding reading this thread...the humidor in question should be guaranteed not to have issues which seems to be what it has....for what it cost I'd take it back. ..get your money and start over and grow into this hobby before you end up buying an island somewhere that has a perfect climate that some shyster is trying to sell you. There are far more humidors out there that don't require this amount of effort to get it ready to keep cigars in. 

Tupperware is a great starter for the newbies. ..it is a perfect system to get you going and requires minimal maintenance. ..this let's you educate yourself for your next endeavor with a wooden humidor. ..unless your pockets reach all the way to China you can purchase a good wood humidor that holds 500 cigars that costs $400 at most....I know this be cause I have a couple. There are slight nuances as to how one will season a wood humidor and we tend as a newb to try all of them at once it seems. Passive or Active seasoning is all one needs in the setup to seasoning. .. why buy a Lamborghini when past experience has been using a Nissan Maxima? Sometimes in our excitement we over buy stuff and then get in over our heads and try to overthink as to how to correct issues. ..this isn't supposed to be a race as to enjoying a great hobby. JMHO


----------



## BInAB (Feb 26, 2016)

Greetings All,

So I removed the 84% Boveda packs on March 17 (they were pretty dried out by then), and replaced them with four 69% packs. Left the humidor (no cigars) closed since (with a check every day or two), to see how the box would hold the humidity. At the time of writing, the humidor is showing 20 C and 58% humidity (the Boveda's are getting hard spots in them already). I've got another hygrometer outside the box in the closet which is showing 37% humidity (I live in Alberta and it's very dry here). I've calibrated both of them so I'm confident in the values they're showing. A few questions:

1) Is my humidor ready to accept cigars?

2) Are my Boveda 69s drying out quicker because the humidor is empty right now?

3) Taking into account the RH of the packs vs the RH of the humidor, should I go with the 72s instead? I'm wondering if during the drier times of the year I should do the 72s, and 69s the rest of the time, however this thinking might be wrong entirely if the readings/dry out times I'm seeing is due to the humidor not having any cigars in it.

As always, everyone's assistance is greatly appreciated! Really looking forward to finally getting this thing up and running!

Best Regards
Brad


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Now, this is a matter of testing ... go with the 75% Rh first, then the 72% Rh (to save money) if that does not raise the humidity level ... well, harumph ... stumped. The humidor has consumed the 84% completely so it should be ready to go ... but it appears that is not the case.

If the 75% Rh raises the Rh too high, back down to the 72% Rh.

I've never purchased a Dunhill but the quality and cost should ensure their products are beyond reproach, even fighting a humidity differential you are experiencing. If they have a technical support hotline call them for additional information. If they cannot fix it, ask if it is appropriate to return it for another.

This is why I like the Boveda conditioning process. When you talk to them I'm sure their first question will be "How did you seasoned it?" When you answer Boveda, they can then move on to the next possible reason as I'm sure they respect Boveda as much as everyone else. 

Keep us posted, please.

C. T. Blankenship


----------

